# Non-bug patch for Port



## AntumDeluge (Jan 3, 2015)

I wanted to submit a patch that simply modifies the content of a .desktop file of the Port games/kanatest. It changes the categories so that it is displayed under "Education" instead of "Games" in the desktop menu. Where should I submit a non-bug patch like this? Send it directly to the Port maintainer? I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to submit it in a bug report.

I'll upload the patch here.


----------



## jasmine (Jan 3, 2015)

If possible submit the patch upstream first then include the link in FreeBSD bug report via See Also bugzilla field. And try poking whether other systems made similar change e.g., kanatest package on Debian, Gentoo, Arch.


----------

